# Curage



## sterrenzio

Buon pomeriggio di nuovo, eccomi con un'altra parolina assai ardua, ecco il contesto:

Le mélanome nodulaire était le type anatomoclinique le plus fréquent (68%). La chirurgie d'exérèse a été préconisée dans 63% des cas associée ou non à un *curage* ganglionnaire dans 28% des cas.

Dunque mi rendo conto che ci vorrebbe un medico ma sapreste dirmi se i gangli vengono asportati o se viene fatto qualcosa di meno invasivo, come la parola sembrerebbe suggerire?

Grazie ancora


----------



## matoupaschat

"Curage" doveva essere "curetage", cioè l'atto di raschiare per asportare i gangli linfoidi infestati dalle cellule cancerose.

 Attenta, non sono medico, solo dentista!


----------



## sterrenzio

Infatti "curetage" mi è più familiare perché l'ho trovato più spesso... Allora c'è un errore nel testo originale? Ho trovato "curage" in rete però... Mah...
Comunque mi fa piacere sapere che "asportazione" è accettabile, grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Hai ragione "curage". Il mio professore d'anatomia diceva "curetage", lo ricordo benissimo.

Edit: dimenticavo di precisare, l'intervento con "curage" è il più pesante e si fa quando si sospetta un'invasione neoplastica.


----------



## Corsicum

Je ne sais pas du tout, j’ai retrouvé ?
_Dissezione = curage ?_
_Raschiamento = curetage_
http://dictionnaire.sensagent.com/curetage/fr-it/
http://dictionnaire.sensagent.com/raschiamento/it-it/
 
ps matou : tu as le look  mannequin !


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Corsi,

Dans tous les scas, il s'agit de racler pour enlever; la seule différence est que le curetage se fait dans un organe en forme de poche (pour schématiser) avec un instrument bien connu des dentistes, un espèce de petite cuillère tranchante, la curette, et le curage partout ailleurs, y compris dans les égouts, avec les moyens qu'on veut .

Ps: le look mannequin... hélas, il n'y a que l'avatar qui l'a !

Stammi bene!


----------

